# Boomer and Helo Bangs



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

My guys have bangs. How can I achieve that smooth slick back look? Do you use some type of product to smooth down the hair. 

I also have a question about the pure paws products. Can they be used straight from the bottle? I saw a video where you have to blend water and shampoo to use as a rinse. 

Thanks!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not sure about bangs, but I have to say I just clicked on your avatar...What an adorable picture of Helo and Boomer. I just had to say so. I thought I was going to see an enlargement of them in their cute rainjackets....saw them in their carseat. Those are just the cutest pics.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with Brenda, your pups are adorable. Aolani has bangs too and I just comb them back. His hair is cottony so I don't know if that makes a difference. Tomorrow he's going for a shape up and I was going to ask his groomer to not give him bangs so that I can see what he would look like without them. Yes, Aolani takes lots of risks with his hair as it grows back quite fast. Hope somoeone else can advise you on your bang issue. What type of hair do they have?


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Boomer is silky and Helo is cottony. I recently saw a picture of Crystal's Jett. His hair is smooth back on top. I think if they cut it down all the way it wouldn't look right. Maybe spikey?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Crystal's Jett is adorable isn't he? I love the way she combs his hair. I think she uses Pure Paws and hopefully she will catch this thread for you - I know she's been really busy lately. Tammy's Benny also has bangs - ultimate bangs and I think Tammy sometimes slicks them back too even though Benny is known for his bangs. He looks so cute with them down and I'm thinking of Benny bangs for Aolani some time next year. Hopefully Tammy can help you out too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Johita said:


> Crystal's Jett is adorable isn't he? I love the way she combs his hair. I think she uses Pure Paws and hopefully she will catch this thread for you - I know she's been really busy lately. Tammy's Benny also has bangs - ultimate bangs and I think Tammy sometimes slicks them back too even though Benny is known for his bangs. He looks so cute with them down and I'm thinking of Benny bangs for Aolani some time next year. Hopefully Tammy can help you out too.


 Thanks Edith! Good hair runs in the blood of us NJ people LOL!

Yes...my Benny has bangs and my groomer has done a wonderful shaping them. I have had them longer in the past but these last few grooms she cut them back a bit. I don't slick them back at all it's just from the shape from his groom. I'll attach some pics of the "Benny Bangs." 

Serious bangs (About a year ago)

















Little bit of a spiky bang (last winter)









And these are his bangs now. He got groomed last Friday. 









Benny has really thick hair and our groomer keeps his head in a nice bob so I think that helps w/the styling of his bangs. Hope this helps!

PS...we use Pure Paws and while you can use right from the bottle I always dilute with water.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Tammy! I will speak with his groomer. Benny is adorable:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's got bangs too. When my groomer cuts them she calls them his visor -- she cuts them short enough so that they don't get into his eyes and we get them trimmed every three weeks or so. Tyler's hair grows like wildfire. I like his bangs short to show of his big eyes.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyler is super cute :wub::wub:


----------

